# Playoff Game #2 | Wizards @ Cavs | 4/25/2006



## remy23

_*Game 2*_


*Washington Wizards* *(42-40) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (50-32)*

_*Tuesday, April 25, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Washington needs to shoot better from the foul line in the second game. They gave away a good deal of free points in the opening game.

*•* The big three need to rebound and have the good shooting game they’re perfectly capable of having. Look to exploit Arenas’ quickness to open up Cleveland’s defense.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland needs to continue playing good transition defense to force the Wizards try and win a halfcourt game. Such a game favors the Cavaliers, so always stress getting back, giving good fouls to stop breaks and rotating on defense.

*•* The Wizards might make an adjustment in how they handle LeBron James at the top of the key. Cleveland should run that play immediately to force the Wizards’ hand, to see how they will handle the situation. From there, Cleveland needs to readjust and continue to attack.

*OVERVIEW*

The Wizards are going to come out stronger this time, challenging Cleveland to pick up their play. Hopefully, Marshall, Murray and Varejao continue to make shots, hustle and contribute. Washington is going to play better defense this game, perhaps changing their defensive scheme altogether or using the same scheme but playing with more energy. Either way, the Cavaliers need to continue reading the defense and making the right play.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

After todays exciting and fun time at the Q. I cant wait to go back on tuesday and watch us **no masked cursing, please** them up again.

hopefully larry plays betta


----------



## remy23

Larry's defense was alright. If his offense comes around, the team's scoring will go to another level. I'm assuming the Wizards are going to shoot better next time around, so Hughes better bring it in order to increase our offensive potential as well.


----------



## Pioneer10

This will be a lot tougher game: the Wizards will make adjustment and we can't hope for all three of there top players to be off again.

That being said the Lebron/Flip/Hughes rotation is going to be a load for any team to handle - I actually liked Hughes D and with three guys who can penetrate/score plus our interior edge I'm not sure the Wiz can handle it.

On the flip side, this is where a lack of playoff experience can hurt us: we're only up 1-0 and the series is far from over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I just don't think the Wiz can stop Lebron from the top of the key in those iso sets without bringing 2 or 3 people over. He was getting to the hoop at will on them WITHOUT a screen all game - the only adjustment they can make is trapping all the way out to halfcourt. 

IMO I don't think you can get away with that against us anymore (consistently) with Flip and Larry now back.


----------



## Pioneer10

^ Agree this team looked very good with Lebron, Larry, and Flip in the lineup with any combo of our inside guys (Z, Gooden, AV, Marshall).

Our bench has become a weak point to a strength with Hughes healthy and the Flip trade


----------



## Morongk22

If we get the same output from Marshall on tuesday as we did on saturday and hughes starts to score i think we will pull it out. LBJ seemed unstoppable yesterday and he'll keep that going.....
How bout Eric Snow playing like its 2001, he looked better than he has the past 3 years out there. Let's keep rolling and not let up :cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Hopefully we get points from marshall and jones on tuesday. The reason i say jones and not snow is becuase i dont expect eric to score like he scored on saterday. he had 14, i think thats like his highest all year


----------



## futuristxen

If Yell plays like that for the rest of the series, we'll sweep. You can't double Lebron with the way Marshall was playing.

Mike Brown does need to probably work on breaking the presss a little quicker.

I wonder if Washington will press the whole game?


----------



## remy23

*Playoff Traffic Advisory for Cavs Fans Attending Playoff Games 1 and 2 at The Q*












> _Filming of “Spider-Man 3” Will Close Down Parts of Euclid Ave. and E. 9th Street_
> *Playoff Traffic Advisory for Cavs Fans Attending Playoff Games 1 and 2 at The Q*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Apr. 21st -* Spider-Man is invading downtown Cleveland! For the next week, Hollywood will take over parts of Euclid Ave. and E. 9thSt. that lead to Quicken Loans Arena for the filming of “Spider-Man 3.” Have no fear, Spidey will be no match for our own “Superman” and the Cleveland Cavaliers when it comes to facing off against the Washington Wizards in the Eastern Conference Quarter Finals Games 1 and 2 at The Q.
> 
> PLEASE BE ADVISED that beginning Friday, April 21st through Friday April 29th, both sides of Euclid Avenue from E. 18th St. to Public Square, and both sides of East 9th St. from Prospect Ave. to St. Clair, WILL BE CLOSED for filming. Traffic patterns in downtown Cleveland will be altered detouring drivers from these routes.
> 
> This will affect Cavs fans coming to the Saturday, April 22nd playoff game at 3:00 p.m., and the Tuesday, April 25th game at 7:00 p.m. To make it more interesting, the Indians vs. Boston Red Sox game will be played at Jacobs Field on Tuesday at 7:05 p.m. Obviously, heavy traffic conditions are expected for each day.
> 
> The Cavs STRONGLY ENCOURAGE fans to arrive early, take RTA or car pool. The Cavs will host a Fan Fest outside The Q on Gateway Plaza prior to the playoff games beginning at 12:30 p.m. on Saturday and 4:30 p.m. on Tuesday— another good reason to arrive to the games early!
> 
> Please plan accordingly to get to your seats on time to see the Cavs unmask the Wizards IN OUR HOUSE!


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/24/2006 | History a warning for Cavs*












> *History a warning for Cavs*
> *Only a year ago, Wizards showed ability to make playoff deficit disappear*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* After a rousing success in their playoff series opener against the Washington Wizards on Saturday, it is appropriate for the Cavaliers to start dragging out all the old adages and cliches about taking it one game at time.
> 
> They have done so in earnest, starting with coach Mike Brown, who loves spouting verbiage about taking things “one day at a time'' as much as he cherishes teaching defense. They don't need old basketball proverbs to stay focused; all they need is a refresher course in recent history.
> 
> The Wizards hardly looked like an equal opponent for the Cavs in Game 1, a 97-86 victory.
> 
> But it was only a year ago that the Wizards, seeded No. 5, looked outclassed in their first two games against the Chicago Bulls, the No. 4 seed, before regrouping and taking four in a row to pull off the upset.
> 
> If any Cavs want the details, all they need to do is speak with Larry Hughes, who was a part of that Wizards team.
> 
> “I'm sure they're upset they lost Game 1, but not too concerned,'' Hughes said. “I was in that situation and it is never over until that team wins the fourth game.''
> 
> The Wizards' realistic goal for the first two games in Cleveland was to win one, which would spin the homecourt advantage in their direction the rest of the way.
> 
> That can still be accomplished, which is simple enough to figure out for all parties.
> 
> “I'm not going to get happy because we won Game 1 or get too excited; this team is dangerous, this team is good,'' said Cavs forward Donyell Marshall, who attended the first two games the Wizards played against the Bulls last April.
> 
> “They're going to bust out. They've been there before; they know how to play. They're going to watch tape and see what they did wrong.''
> 
> In essence, that was the message the Cavs were focused on Sunday, when they held a light practice and started their preparation for Game 2 on Tuesday at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> “We had a good performance the last time but that doesn't guarantee anything,'' guard Eric Snow said. “We talked about that before Game 1 and reinforced it afterward. There's no question they are a better team, but we can play better also.''
> 
> *Getting Oohs*
> 
> LeBron James was asked after practice whether he enjoys scoring or passing more. Always the pragmatist, James said he prefers to pass, but he did provide some snazzy methodology.
> 
> “When you pass you get two `oohs,' an `ooh' on the pass and an `ooh' on the make,'' James said. “I like that.''
> 
> *Gooden's effort*
> 
> Drew Gooden is still feeling the effects of a strained left groin suffered last week in Boston. Several times Saturday, he came over to the scorer's table to stretch it out and keep it loose. It didn't seem to hurt his production. He played just 19 minutes but grabbed 10 rebounds and scored seven points. In eight career playoff games, Gooden is averaging 12.4 rebounds and 13.1 points.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Lets not understate LeBrons defense either. He played very good defense against Jamison all game challenging his 3 point shots and not getting beaten off the dribble. I'd much rather have Jeffries get a few points than Jamison start hitting. So I really liked this adjustment from the season. The most important thing that we did Saturday was prevent Washington from getting out running. If they have to play half court offense, I'm not that scared of their offense. Yeah, they've got some scorers but eliminate the easy baskets and we're just as good as they are. The most important things to stop them from running is rebounding and taking care of the ball. These are both things we should be able to take to each game even if our guys are still not shooting all that well. I'd love to see Hughes, Gooden, Z all get their shots going and get some attempts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^I'd imagine they will increase their full court pressure this game, so hopefully Brown has prepped the team.


----------



## Cap

Important game to establish a mental edge over the Wiz going back to Washington for Game 3. Not a must win, but a very very important game. Not sure about the outcome of this one. LeBron needs another triple double to ensure victory, but he can't do that every game, so Hughes need to step up.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/25/2006 | Articles*












> *No more star treatment*
> *Wizards might pay less attention to James, more to his teammates*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* When the Cavaliers and Washington Wizards face off for Game 2 of their first-round playoff series tonight, more than three days will have passed since Cleveland's opening victory.
> 
> Three days for film work and practice, three days of speculation from both sides, media and the fans as to what adjustments will be made. Much of it is centered on just how the Wizards will combat LeBron James after his big numbers in Game 1.
> 
> There is a chance that the answer might be surprising: pay less attention to him.
> 
> Despite James' triple-double, the Wizards actually did a respectable job of limiting No. 23. Now, his teammates, that is another story.
> 
> James was just 12-of-27 shooting in Saturday's 97-86 win, for 44 percent.
> 
> That's below his season average of 48 percent. He scored 32 points, which is right at his season average.
> 
> It took him 48 minutes to do it, above his season average. Considering the pressure and the stakes, the performance was masterful. But take into account it was just a short time ago that James had scored 35 or more points in nine consecutive games and it seems, well, average.
> 
> It appears that the Wizards will recognize this and, perhaps, give him more space on the outside. When James really burned them is when they brought double teams his way. His 11 assists were nearly double his season average.
> 
> “We have to live with the shots he makes,'' Wizards coach Eddie Jordan said. “Hopefully, the percentages are that he misses more perimeter shots as opposed to us giving help, so it spreads the defense out and he hurts us by driving the lane and finding the open man. We have to pick our poison.''
> 
> What flustered the Wizards is that Donyell Marshall had 19 points, Eric Snow 11 and Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Flip Murray had 10 apiece.
> 
> A review of the game film from Saturday revealed that James touched the ball on 68 of the Cavs' possessions, 39 times when he received a pass in the halfcourt and 29 times when he brought the ball upcourt himself. Washington brought a double team roughly 23 times, most of them when James was isolated on the perimeter but occasionally off a pick-and-roll.
> 
> Of those 23 double teams, 15 times the Cavs got a basket or drew a foul and just twice James turned it over. James didn't get many assists out of the double teams, but his passes to the open man routinely set forth a chain of events that led to a positive offensive result. It was not exactly the sort of percentage that the Wizards wanted.
> 
> The classic quandary reveals itself again: let the star get his points and stop the teammates or try to stop the star.
> 
> “I'm still going to find a way to get it, I'll just read the defense and make plays,'' James said. “I've seen every defense possible, and I know how to attack them.''
> 
> *Hughes smarting*
> 
> Larry Hughes' 1-of-9 shooting performance Saturday wasn't because his jumper was off, but he had trouble finishing around the rim. This has been an issue for Hughes all season, even before two operations on one of his fingers. The hand has been sore all season, and it has robbed him of some of his feel and touch near the basket, and it doesn't expect it to get any better soon.
> 
> “You've got to put the ball on your fingertips and let the ball roll off, that's pretty much the struggle right now,'' Hughes said. “The thing I shoot best is free throws because I have an opportunity to set the ball and have a relaxed shot. Right now I'm still in the bag trying to find something that works.''
> 
> *Butler answering*
> 
> Former Cav Eric Williams used to say whenever he needed some venom, he'd just go back to his old neighborhood in Newark, N.J., for a few hours. Caron Butler is taking a similar approach after his Game 1 performance with 4-of-14 shooting for 11 points, as he's stocking up on motivation.
> 
> “I'm already tired of turning on the TV right now and seeing and hearing about it,'' Butler said. “The phone is ringing. People are like, `Did you hear what they just said about you?' That's fine. Let it all soak in. I'm going to keep answering my phone. I want to hear and see everything. I've got my antennas up, and I'll definitely be ready Tuesday.''





> *Murray shows thinking won’t turn backward*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Flip Murray is a free agent-to-be, not an ``independent contractor'' as former Cavaliers guard Jeff McInnis viewed himself a season ago.
> 
> McInnis was such a cancer-causing agent last spring that the Surgeon General should have slapped a warning label on the practice jersey that he wore backward in protest of his benching.
> 
> What a difference a season and a professional attitude have made for the Cavs.
> 
> If anyone had a right to grouse about returning to the bench, it's Murray, whose Feb. 26 acquisition buoyed the Cavs' season.
> 
> The guard's quality work in place of an injured Larry Hughes rescued the Cavs from a post-All-Star Game funk and helped secure a first-round, homecourt playoff advantage. They used that to take a 1-0 series lead against the Washington Wizards with Game 2 tonight at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> With his team riding a wave, Murray opted not to create another.
> 
> He quietly accepted his backup role with a promise from Coach Mike Brown that his minutes would not be slashed.
> 
> Murray was a productive member of a Cavs reserve unit that outscored its counterpart 32-16 in the 97-86 victory.
> 
> What had the potential to become a dicey situation for a rookie coach and for his team was avoided. The chemistry is intact even as Hughes struggles to regain his touch due to an injured middle finger that he concedes won't be “100 percent'' until next season.
> 
> “It's a win-win situation for the team and Flip,'' Cavs first-year General Manager Danny Ferry said. “He has had a big impact on this team.''
> 
> Ferry is honest enough to admit that he had no idea Murray, a career backup, could supply the Cavs such a whopping return for Mike Wilks and cash considerations in what might rank as the best NBA trade of the season.
> 
> Murray was grateful to be airlifted from the Seattle SuperSonics, where selfishness within the organization had become a problem. Some contend Murray also was guilty of trying to boost his numbers early this season.
> 
> He arrived in Cleveland and felt that the players and coaches immediately accepted him. In a contract season, he recognized the obvious benefits of playing alongside LeBron James and capitalized by hitting a series of huge shots as the Cavs finished the regular season winning 14 of their last 17 games.
> 
> Murray saw something else, too -- a team competing with only one agenda. Corrosive elements such as McInnis and Ricky Davis had been lanced from the Cavs' periodic table.
> 
> “I took on the mind-set that whatever role they asked me to do I was willing to do it,'' said Murray, who averaged 13.7 points and 2.7 assists in 25 starts. “What I see is us getting stronger as a team.''
> 
> Murray played 34 minutes Saturday, contributing 10 points, five rebounds and two assists.
> 
> The Cavs' reserves have been so schizophrenic in the James Era, Hollywood should be filming a sequel to _A Beautiful Mind_ not _Spider-Man_ in Cleveland. And yet, Brown's bench players are peaking at the right time.
> 
> Anderson Varejao is playing well. Donyell Marshall scored 19 points and added seven rebounds Saturday. Damon “Playoff'' Jones still could be a key factor, although his minutes were drastically reduced in the series opener.
> 
> None of it guarantees as much as another win. Hughes' finger and the offensive limitations that it creates are legitimate concerns. He was 1-of-9 in Game 1 and has not looked fluid since his April 4 return.
> 
> If Murray were an independent contractor, he might be lobbying support for his old job back. He doesn't need to hear his name called in the pregame introductions, however, and he appreciates what Hughes contributes defensively.
> 
> Hughes helped harass Wizards star Gilbert Arenas into a 7-of-20 shooting performance.
> 
> Regardless of whether he starts again, Murray should get a nice bump in salary next season based on his work with the Cavs. Just don't ask him to discuss it.
> 
> “That stuff will take care of itself,'' Murray said. “Right now, it's all about the team.''
> 
> Isn't it refreshing to see a player who has his head and practice jersey on straight?


----------



## futuristxen

hoo hoo. There's no way the Wizards are dumb enough to single cover Lebron, is there? It's going to get ugly if they do that.


----------



## remy23

I love the crowd. It's like a soccer match out there. 

It's good seeing Larry hit his first few shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

MAN I love playoff basketball!! The Q is rocking tonight!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

This team is an elite team if Hughes can play like this.

Our size is killing the Wizards right now: we simply are bigger then them in the frontcourt

If I was the Wizards I would go for Butler: that's the one physical mismatch they have - Butler vs. Snow


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Great start LeBron is fired up... I like to see him ready to go like this he's going to have a huge game tonight.


----------



## quench23

... let the new era BEGIN....

lebron with the and 1, this kid is CRAZY


----------



## Pioneer10

The crowd is crazy loud: where was this during the regular season - they sound like the Kings crowd out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> The crowd is crazy loud: where was this during the regular season - they sound like the Kings crowd out there


Lebron feeds off the crowd energy like no other also!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah Lebron bailing Jamison out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James looking good on defense (bad shot there)


----------



## Pioneer10

Z does not look good on offense right now


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James looking good on defense (bad shot there)


 Jamison doesn't know what to do with Lebron on him. He can't overpower him and can't shoot over him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Jeffries with the hard playoff foul


----------



## remy23

Drew is looking good early on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z is out of sync on O and D.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Does anyone else want to put thier foot up Brenda's ***?


----------



## spongyfungy

Haywood wrapping up Lebron. Haywood is one of those old school thugs in the league.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Washington trying to lay hard fouls on Lebron (this is a good thing, HE WILL GET PISSED and this game will be over REAL QUICK)


----------



## spongyfungy

Gooden is playing like he's posessed.


----------



## remy23

Drew is manhandling the glass. Awesome.


----------



## Pioneer10

Beautiful move by Butler there


----------



## Pioneer10

Good TO by Brown: we're getting sloppy out there


----------



## remy23

The offense will come and go but as long as Cleveland gets back on defense, they'll be fine. On at least two plays, I've noticed Wizards' players spiking the ball down with their hands as the ball comes out of the net. It's strange because you figure the Wizards don't mind a fast pace but doing things like that is like delaying the game in a way.


----------



## Pioneer10

Still sloppy out there: only up by 7 if arenas hits both


----------



## spongyfungy

verajao did the same thing


----------



## Pioneer10

Terrible finish there: lead only 2


----------



## remy23

Horrible end to the quarter. Cavs up two (23-21).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn the Wiz with a flurry to end the quarter. They live and die with the jumper


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we need to bring Snow back in against Butler. And keep James on Jamison

(Not sure if James is tired but he has alot of sloppy turnovers that are very unusual for him)


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron just doesn't look sharp right now. He's throwing passes he usually doesn't throw, and seems to be bobbling his dribble. I wonder if something is wrong with the ball, because there have been a few errant passes on both sides, and some weird dribbles.


----------



## Pioneer10

This team got too confident: you could see it when they got up by 13 - sloppy passes and terrible decision making.

Give the Wiz credit they took advantage of it but a lot of it was the Cavs poor play on O


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF does Lebron shoot are techs?


----------



## remy23

18-0 run.

Murray finally ends that horrible streak. And we break that run by going inside. Forget shooting the ball from the outside. Keep going inside.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think Lebron needs a short rest. Something is missing with him, he's a step slow right now. It's noticeable from watching him so much..


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF does Lebron shoot are techs?


Forcing him to learn to shoot under pressure, I suppose. You can take dozens of them in practice but they won't have the same pressure as learning to shoot them in games (and in this case, a playoff game).


----------



## quench23

to get him points because lebron likes teh stats ^_^


----------



## remy23

I'd like Gooden back in the game. We have to protect the glass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wash on a huge run..


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron is having a terrible game right now: don't knwo why he's passing the ball when he's got a one on one matchup


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't fault Brown this game: he's made the right moves so far. Bought back Gooden, Z, and Hughes at the right time.

Flip wasn't doing much out there


----------



## quench23

lebron 2-9

maybe he didnt catch my memo

LET THE KING JAMES ERA CONTINUE!


----------



## quench23

WoW im really liking Drew right now...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden picking up the slack for Lebron right now


----------



## Pioneer10

You know we could use Damon Jones out there. Can't take Gooden out the way he's playing and the Wizards are really sagging off of lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is having a terrible game right now: don't knwo why he's passing the ball when he's got a one on one matchup


Lebron is tired. He needs a break to catch his 2nd wind. Him missing that layup was all I needed to see...

He came out with a huge adrenaline rush and he's gassed.


----------



## futuristxen

Gooden is carrying us. Lebron doesn't want to score right now. Someone needs to smack him and get him to wake up. He's not mentally in the game today.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is having a terrible game right now: don't knwo why he's passing the ball when he's got a one on one matchup


Decision-making. For whatever reason, it's not clear to him what to do right now. Do you keep taking shots when you're cold (which some might call forcing the issue, being a hog) or make the pass when people are waiting on your passes? Besides giving James a rest, he needs to be used as a decoy and ride Gooden's hot hand for a while. Then give LeBron a few shots later down the road to see if he can heat back up again.


----------



## Pioneer10

Again, I would see what Damon Jones could do: we need someone to stretch the D and Gooden is playing too good to take him out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Gooden is carrying us. Lebron doesn't want to score right now. Someone needs to smack him and get him to wake up. He's not mentally in the game today.


I agree. He was into the game early...maybe the hard fouls threw him off? 

I still think a quick break would help him settle himself again.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> Gooden is carrying us. Lebron doesn't want to score right now. Someone needs to smack him and get him to wake up. He's not mentally in the game today.


I wouldn't say LeBron's not there. He's there but he's shaken, his confidence isn't there right now. You don't tell a guy who's cold to keep chucking shots. Because if he keeps missing, he'll give up relatively fast. Let LeBron flow for a while, get his confidence back and step back up.


----------



## Pioneer10

lebron sitting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We're missing alot of easy shots


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> lebron sitting


 God we're blowing some easy layups today


----------



## quench23

i guess my gut was right to be worried about this game =\


----------



## futuristxen

Cavs just look really disoriented.


----------



## remy23

Sad thing is even with a cold LeBron not playing well, he sits and the Wizards score a few more baskets. I guess it doesn't matter if LeBron is playing well or not, if he leaves the game, the Cavs just suffer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ok time to bring Lebron back :biggrin: 

We need a strong finish to this half.


----------



## hendrix2430

if we lose this game, we lose the series. period. :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I want to see Lebron get the ball and just go straight to the rack. They are shading but not coming all the way.


----------



## quench23

we need the Q louder, cmon


----------



## quench23

I know what espn will say, lebron got fouled hard, then he decided to throw up jumpers.


WATCH.


JUST LIOKE THAT , LEBRON FROM DEEP


----------



## remy23

That last move by LeBron was badass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

There we go! that play will get Lebron going


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas just flails his arms and gets every call. If Lebron got calls like that, he would shoot 20 FT's a game


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes and Gooden have saved our butts today: no else really playing well


----------



## quench23

the cavaliers D has been really really really good, especially the help D


----------



## Pioneer10

STOP SHOOTIng jUMPERS!!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Bron just needs 2 take his time and keep goin hard 2 da basket


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What the hell is wrong with Z?


----------



## remy23

If LeBron plays better in the second half and Cleveland cuts down on silly turnovers, I really like Cleveland's chances to win this.


----------



## quench23

We pretty muched turned into the wizards

lebron 3-11
Z 1-7
larry 3-7
snow 1-4 ( which is amazing for his standards )
flip 1-5


yep...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^We need Lebron and Z to both play better. Also need to get Hughes more looks on offense.

Really if Lebron is just aggressive offensively we will be fine, stop looking to pass.


----------



## quench23

Larry is pretty much the same player as lebron, but a downgrade in a way on offense, but upgrade on the defense, larry needs the ball to contribute on offense, hes a slasher-- but that dosent work because lebron dominates and makes 90% decisions on the court.


----------



## quench23

just look at it this way, pretty much everyone is struggling but we're up, so its all good .


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> Larry is pretty much the same player as lebron, but a downgrade in a way on offense, but upgrade on the defense, larry needs the ball to contribute on offense, hes a slasher-- but that dosent work because lebron dominates and makes 90% decisions on the court.


 I thought Hughes played a very good half. I don't mind he's a Lebron-lite: the offense gets too one dimesnional and it's good to have a player who is willing to create for himself and others w/o Lebron


----------



## quench23

^ i suppose, i wish the cavs half court offense wasnt so slow, we ALLWAYS take 20 seconds, when lebron gets the ball on a screen, he should roll RIGHT after he catches the ball, not just stand there for 20 seconds and then decide to drive or take a fadeaway, it lets the defense get set and what not. 

just my 23 cents


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> ^ i suppose, i wish the cavs half court offense wasnt so slow, we ALLWAYS take 20 seconds, when lebron gets the ball on a screen, he should roll RIGHT after he catches the ball, not just stand there for 20 seconds and then decide to drive or take a fadeaway, it lets the defense get set and what not.
> 
> just my 23 cents


 Well the worst offender in terms of time is Z: he's slow as molasses in getting the ball and doing something with it


----------



## Pioneer10

I say again D. Jones should get a look: the Wizards are really sagging on D and we can't replace Gooden with Marshall at the moment.

I understand Brown's reluctance with all the perimeter threats the Wiz have but our offense was the problem in the second quarter adn not our D


----------



## futuristxen

Who is this guy wearing Lebron's jersey?


----------



## quench23

rofl lebron missed a dunk, and then 2 possesions later he gets dunked on , nice


----------



## remy23

As bad as Cleveland is playing, the team should be down 15 points right now. So look at the bright side.


----------



## quench23

how are we only down 1 ...


----------



## quench23

lol the refs gave him that dunk... foul was wayyy before.


----------



## quench23

cavs up by 3, amazing


----------



## remy23

quench23 said:


> lol the refs gave him that dunk... foul was wayyy before.


You complaining? LOL Cuz I'll gladly take it. I'll admit that with no shame.


----------



## quench23

Stop Mother****ing Taking Jumpers Lebron, God. You ****ing *******.


----------



## quench23

im not remy, im just saying, hopefully it'll get lebron going, oh wait.


----------



## spongyfungy

that's super long continuation. He's gotta be on the way up.

Drew Gooden is going nuts...


----------



## remy23

Bad call but one the team needs.

James with a second dunk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden is carrying us......


----------



## spongyfungy

geez louise. Lebron can catch anything


----------



## quench23

horrible pass by snow, 















JK -- nice ally oop by james


----------



## quench23

spongyfungy said:


> geez louise. Lebron can catch anything



what are you talking about that pass was right at lebron's chest


----------



## hendrix2430

trade drew? **** NO!

Drew has been incredible. As D Jones would say: he's the "light skinned dennis rodman" lol!

Go cavs


----------



## futuristxen

Drew Gooden if the Cavs win, gets the gameball. When Drew plays like this you can't dream of letting him walk.

Where's the bench tonight, btw? Marshall and CO have had no impact on this game.


----------



## spongyfungy

quench23 said:


> what are you talking about that pass was right at lebron's chest


 lol, can you catch an alley oop in the air going full speed?


----------



## quench23

****ing Bull ****ing **** **** Calls, Wow ****ing ****** Dumb **** **** **** **** **** Clit ***** **** Wow ****


----------



## spongyfungy

Lebron's out of control. Jeffries is defending well


----------



## The MAMBA

LeBron is playing really stupid. He keeps putting his head down when he is driving...and it makes it look like an offensive foul. If he keeps his head up, thats a defensive foul. And Arenas is stroking it.


----------



## quench23

w/e, cavs are playing JV basketball right now, and the refing is horrible.


----------



## remy23

I can't believe the crowd as chanting "Bull****, bull****" so loud. LOL

Gooden continues to help us.


----------



## remy23

The MAMBA said:


> LeBron is playing really stupid. He keeps putting his head down when he is driving...and it makes it look like an offensive foul. If he keeps his head up, thats a defensive foul. And Arenas is stroking it.


So your head makes or breaks the call on a foul? Huh? If pushing off or making contact makes or breaks the call, it's usually your shoulder they watch for.


----------



## The MAMBA

quench23 said:


> w/e, cavs are playing JV basketball right now, and the refing is horrible.


Actually, kid knows exactly what he is talking about...

By putting your head down during drives...it results in an out of control look, so they are going to call offensive foul. If Bron keeps his head up on the drive, and looks under control, it's a blocking foul.


----------



## The MAMBA

remy23 said:


> So your head makes or breaks the call on a foul? Huh? If pushing off or making contact makes or breaks the call, it's usually your shoulder they watch for.


No, by putting your head down...it creates the illusion that you are just barreling down the lane out of control. If he keeps his head up while he drives, he a) would be able to see which way Jeffries is moving so he can adjust, and b) would likely result in the referee not making an offensive foul call.


----------



## quench23

worse free throw shooter

lebron or hughes


----------



## remy23

Cleveland heads into the final quarter with a two-point lead (63-61).


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> worse free throw shooter
> 
> lebron or hughes


Push. :clown: 


The Cavs know they need to win this game right? They have played like poop all game, with the exception of Drew.


----------



## quench23

accually by putting your head down you can get more mementum which leads to getting past your defender quicker, and more agile. he was as tep ahead of jefferies and he got hit, which should have been a defensive foul not offensive, refs need to learn2 referee


----------



## tone wone

I dont know if anyone has mention'd this but....Hughes looks uncomfortable dribbling the ball. This obviously isn't suprising or anything being out for 3 months with a fractured hand but he cant drive without losing the ball


----------



## quench23

resign drew my ***, the dude has no brain.


----------



## The MAMBA

quench23 said:


> accually by putting your head down you can get more mementum which leads to getting past your defender quicker, and more agile. he was as tep ahead of jefferies and he got hit, which should have been a defensive foul not offensive, refs need to learn2 referee


No it doesn't, it has no effect. Ask any coach or player and they will tell you, that you have to keep your head up. If his head was up he wouldn't even have to worry about running into Jeffries. But he was looking at the floor while he was driving, which is never a good thing. You can't analyze the next layer of defense, and/or where the help was going to come from. He just got caught doing it a few times. That wasn't the referees... that was Bron.


----------



## remy23

14 turnovers leading to 21 points. Ack.


----------



## quench23

this game will come down to lebron taking the GW shot, mark my words


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We just need one flurry from James to put this away. Their coach is doing a good job of killing Lebron's momentum whenever he gets it going


----------



## futuristxen

Mike Brown has been coaching a helluva game tonight guys.


----------



## quench23

close games accually favor us, we've had so many during the regular season that we should be 'used to them' we'll see how lebron responds to the challange


----------



## remy23

The MAMBA said:


> No it doesn't, it has no effect. Ask any coach or player and they will tell you, that you have to keep your head up. If his head was up he wouldn't even have to worry about running into Jeffries. But he was looking at the floor while he was driving, which is never a good thing. You can't analyze the next layer of defense, and/or where the help was going to come from. He just got caught doing it a few times. That wasn't the referees... that was Bron.


At the very end, leaning your head down or forward is similar to lunging, like what sprints do as they throw themselves over the line. If you lean your head down early, it will kill your speed (if you're trying to accelerate), but if you do that jerking motion at the very end, some feel it helps.


----------



## futuristxen

All Lebron has to do is get that 15 foot jumper falling. Jefferies is giving him that shot, and for Lebron that's usually a layup.


----------



## remy23

Jamison has been dangerous lately. Have to keep an eye out for him.


----------



## futuristxen

How did the Wiz beat all of the Cavs down on that play?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I know this wuz a while back but LeBron cuff'd da **** outta dat shot...HAVE MERCY LEBRON, sike!!!


----------



## quench23

that was not a foul by lebron, once again the refs fail at life


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Did Drew Gooden just make a 3?!?!


----------



## quench23

fantastic decision by lebron, take the 3,

game over ,


----------



## quench23

no drew didnt make a 3, it was a long deuce


----------



## futuristxen

Looks like they'll go to Washington 1-1. Lebron is going to get ripped to pieces the next few days. One day your the GOAT, the next day your the Goat.


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> Looks like they'll go to Washington 1-1. Lebron is going to get ripped to pieces the next few days. One day your the GOAT, the next day your the Goat.


agree 100%


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

futuristxen said:


> Looks like they'll go to Washington 1-1. Lebron is going to get ripped to pieces the next few days. One day your the GOAT, the next day your the Goat.


Heck yeah...Its a learning experience though. I still support Bron 100%


----------



## quench23

7-24 shooting, amazing... get ot the free throw line. he got there 6 times in the 1st, and 5 times in the next 3 Qs,,, amazing


----------



## remy23

The Wizards played LeBron to make jumpers. That was the game plan. Tonight it worked well.


----------



## quench23

turnover by james, amazing D by snow, AMAZAING


----------



## quench23

remy23 said:


> The Wizards played LeBron to make jumpers. That was the game plan. Tonight it worked well.



did they expect it to not work? lebron cant shoot


----------



## quench23

Great Assist From James, But Hey To The Wrong Guy!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

WHAT THE ****. OH MY ****in GOSH!!!


----------



## The MAMBA

Nice dime, LeBron..lol. Oh wow, what a game.


----------



## The MAMBA

God, whis is Bron so bad at free-throws?


----------



## remy23

Horrible play all-around. LeBron saving the ball and throwing a shallow pass and his teammates running downcourt before their teammate secured the ball (a killer play to remind you not to assume your teammate has the ball until he actually has grabbed it).

All in all, tonight's game was terrible for Cleveland except for the early part of the opening quarter. After the Wizards cut the lead, I don't think outside of Gooden, Cleveland played any basketball worth a damn.


----------



## remy23

The MAMBA said:


> God, whis is Bron so bad at free-throws?


Today's just a horrible day. LeBron just has to suck it up next game.


----------



## The MAMBA

Cleveland is still in it... I wouldn't give up yet.


----------



## quench23

lebron has been horrible all his career, not just today , ( horrible free throw shooter not player) 

if he dosent work on it this summer, he obviously dosent want to be the best, or at least he dosent have the will to be.


----------



## futuristxen

The Cavs will be lucky to not lose by 10. I doubt they score anytime in the next minute. It's not the bad shooting that is killing us. It's the stupid turnovers. Lebron's been passing it to Wizards all night.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

quench23 said:


> lebron has been horrible all his career, not just today , ( horrible free throw shooter not player)
> 
> if he dosent work on it this summer, he obviously dosent want to be the best, or at least he dosent have the will to be.


Who's side r u on N E way?


----------



## remy23

Nice basket by Hughes.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Foul!?!?!


----------



## quench23

awesome decision to flop larry, trully great.


----------



## remy23

quench23 said:


> lebron has been horrible all his career, not just today , ( horrible free throw shooter not player)
> 
> if he dosent work on it this summer, he obviously dosent want to be the best, or at least he dosent have the will to be.


He is average, not horrible. He should be at 80 percent (where you want elite players) but not being there doesn't make him horrible.


----------



## quench23

btw another horrible call by the refs,


----------



## quench23

72% for a star player is horrible, sorry. and he allways misses 2-3 of them in the 4th.


----------



## quench23

funny thing is, we would have this game in the bag if lebron made that dunk and some more easy lay ups..and if Z didnt go 3-13... 

the roles pretty much siwched, wiz took it up the *** game 1, now its our turn, lets hope game 3 will be some lesbian action or something... i have no idea what im talking about


----------



## quench23

missed lay up ! GRATS


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Your sarcasm is killin me...Anyways, 72% is below average but not horrible. being in da 60's is horrible.


----------



## quench23

wow he made them


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Drew Gooden has been amazing in this game and is making me question if we should trade him. I see Zydrunas Ilgauskas being the odd man out somehow, he doesn't fit da team that well.


----------



## spongyfungy

that's headsup by Gilbert


----------



## quench23

av allways gets striped rofl


----------



## quench23

bron melo wade or w/e your name is, one game dosent make a season.


----------



## futuristxen

This game has just been one frustration after another.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

:cheers: ...and like I had noted...Wizards win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

wow dude, teh wiz talk some crazy trash, Areans Gloats so much when he foudn that his team was gona win teh game, dancing and yelling oh yeah and stuff, and then Butler, who i am still some what of a fan of, some what, i respect his game, anyways butler started imitating lebron by doing the baby powder thing, wow, these a professionals..


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Washington 89, Cleveland 84*


----------



## -33-

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow dude, teh wiz talk some crazy trash, Areans Gloats so much when he foudn that his team was gona win teh game, dancing and yelling oh yeah and stuff, and then Butler, who i am still some what of a fan of, some what, i respect his game, anyways butler started imitating lebron by doing the baby powder thing, wow, these a professionals..



haha that was awesome...hopefully it adds something to this series, these teams can make a little rivalry if it gets a little more heated...

The Cavs went nuts on Saturday, so I don't feel wrong for the Wiz celebrating on the Cavs floor...


----------



## futuristxen

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow dude, teh wiz talk some crazy trash, Areans Gloats so much when he foudn that his team was gona win teh game, dancing and yelling oh yeah and stuff, and then Butler, who i am still some what of a fan of, some what, i respect his game, anyways butler started imitating lebron by doing the baby powder thing, wow, these a professionals..


Yeah the Wiz aren't exactly a classy bunch. Brenda Haywood is the worst of the bunch. I don't say this because of this one game, it's something I've been saying for two years now. When I was a Bulls fan last year the Wiz were always starting **** with the Bulls.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

futuristxen said:


> Yeah the Wiz aren't exactly a classy bunch. Brenda Haywood is the worst of the bunch. I don't say this because of this one game, it's something I've been saying for two years now. When I was a Bulls fan last year the Wiz were always starting **** with the Bulls.


wait you were a bulls fan last yr and a cavs fan this yr, howd that come about?..anyways i didnt see the game 1 and i didnt know you guys did the same..


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

futuristxen said:


> Yeah the Wiz aren't exactly a classy bunch. Brenda Haywood is the worst of the bunch. I don't say this because of this one game, it's something I've been saying for two years now. *When I was a Bulls fan last year the Wiz were always starting **** with the Bulls.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...must be convient to be a fan of a different team each year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is gonna get it from all angles now - Rosen/Bucher are writing articles as i'm writing this...

I don't think he's ever had 10 TO's in a game before. Shame because with an average game from him this would have been a win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Also I think Jamison won this game for the Wiz. He hit that 4 pt play when we had started pulling away, and was camping out at the 3pt line the entire 4th quarter killing us.


----------



## futuristxen

Dwyane Wade said:


> wait you were a bulls fan last yr and a cavs fan this yr, howd that come about?..anyways i didnt see the game 1 and i didnt know you guys did the same..


As I've explained...maybe I should put it in my sig...but the whole Eddy Curry DNA testing thing, made it so I could no longer in good faith support the Bulls organization. I refuse to support 1984/Brave New World measures. To that point I had been a Bulls fan my whole life.

Sorry if some of you have no moral boundries when it comes to your support. But I'm not some blind sheep. I know if the your favorite started advocating a genocide against the local arab population, many of you fans would probably help dig the graves. Not me. Sorry.


----------



## -33-

LeBron's shot selection was horrible tonight...I don't know what he was thinking alot of the time b/c he usually let's the game dictate how he reacts, tonight he didn't. Alot of turnovers and barely any assists...not a good game by LeBron, but Gooden more than made up for that too.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I just got back from the game. here is my 2 cents

-Lebron didnt play like lebron usuallly plays. He missed close shots that we are used to seeing him make

-drew played amazingly. i feel sorry for him. that we lost

-we didnt involve marshall in the game enough. No many drive and dish out plays. 

-lastly, why the **** didnt lebron shoot the 3 at the end of the game. Thats rediculous


----------



## Pioneer10

Well everyone played like crap outside of Gooden and Hughes. Both kept us in the game.

The others:
Don't know what to say about Lebron: this was one of the worst games I've ever seen him had. His passes were off and didn't make the right decision. Then when he did take it to the hole, he blew a bunch of bunnies. Flip was also guilty of this as well.
Z needs to find a way to contribute he was just off

It will be interesting to see what happens in Washington on Friday as while Washington played a ton better, it seemed we gave the game away with dumb decision on offense.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Mike Brown has been coaching a helluva game tonight guys.


 On a final note: I've been critical of Mike Brown this year, but he coached a good game today. Have no complaints about his substitution pattern or TO use. His players didn't come through for him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Butler was mocking Lebron after the game as well. Classless if you ask me, hopefully Lebron noticed and he responds in game 3. 

The Wiz in general are very cocky, Haywood/Arenas/Butler all seem to like to talk ****.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Butler was mocking Lebron after the game as well. Classless if you ask me, hopefully Lebron noticed and he responds in game 3.
> 
> The Wiz in general are very cocky, Haywood/Arenas/Butler all seem to like to talk ****.


Yeah, I hope Lebron noticed. When a scrub like Butler is talking trash to you, you need to put him in his place.


----------



## The MAMBA

How was Caron mocking LeBron? What did he do? Did LeBron see it?


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, I hope Lebron noticed. When a scrub like Butler is talking trash to you, you need to put him in his place.


Butler is really playing like a "scrub". I would love to trade Tayshaun for him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The MAMBA said:


> How was Caron mocking LeBron? What did he do? Did LeBron see it?


You know how Lebron claps the chalk in his hands to start games, and his holds his arms out spread eagle to raise the crowd?

Well Butler was mocking him by mimicking it right after the game, laughing talking ****. 

Lebron better respond with some ferocity in game 3. Make the refs fouls him out of the game with offensive charges if he has to, but he needs to make a statement and play aggressive.


----------



## The MAMBA

I like that Caron did that!!! It will hopefully piss LeBron off, and he will go out there and dominate. A good rivalry = good tv and good games.


----------



## f22egl

Butler is a scrub :rofl:


----------



## -33-

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Butler is really playing like a "scrub". I would love to trade Tayshaun for him.


Yea Caron is a scrub, the same scrub along with Jeffries who took LeBron out of this game...

also....

I hope you all realize that LeBron stole that little pre-game ritual from KG, among others, who were doing that long before the LeBron was in the league...


----------



## remy23

All the scrub talk needs to die out. Caron did this thing, so be it. If he pays in Game 3, call it karma. If not then, perhaps in Game 4.


----------



## One on One

We have a bunch of scrubs getting into Lebron's head...fantastic.


----------



## TucsonClip

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, I hope Lebron noticed. When a scrub like Butler is talking trash to you, you need to put him in his place.


Caron is putting up 16 and 8 so far. Im not saying he is a star, but by no means is he a scrub.

I enjoyed watching Caron mock LeBron, because KG has been doing that for years. Maybe KG should take it out on LeBron next time they play.

The Wizards like to talk and there is no problem with talking game if you've got game. Brendan Haywood has no right to be talking smack, he is horrible.


----------



## futuristxen

Compared to Lebron Caron is just the dude the Lakers traded for Kwame Brown. Game 1 illistrated the diffrence. Bron put Caron on the highlight reels. He can talk garbage, but even the worst game of Lebron's career is better than Caron's normal game. Lebron played like **** today and he still got numbers.

Caron likes to pretend he's a tough guy, but when he tried to foul bron in game 1, Lebron carried him into the basket.


----------



## futuristxen

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Yea Caron is a scrub, the same scrub along with Jeffries who took LeBron out of this game...
> 
> also....
> 
> I hope you all realize that LeBron stole that little pre-game ritual from KG, among others, who were doing that long before the LeBron was in the league...


1. What did Caron do to take Lebron out of the game? I saw Jefferies doing work, but Caron, no.
2. Um...who cares if Lebron's ritual is original or not. I didn't know anyone was saying it was. The issue is that the Wizards are annoying as **** and the Cavs need to step up and put them back in their place. Cavs and Lebron need to know that the Wizards don't respect them, and blatantly disrespected them on their home floor. Game 3 needs to be a pride check.


----------



## hendrix2430

The Wizards players are dicks, period. They are the most annoying sobs in the league for sure. But Kudos for pissing Lebron and whole team off.

I HATED when Butler did that at the end...what a lack of respect. And when Jeffries took a second charge at the start of the game when things started falling apart, you could see a smile on the corner of his mouth because he knew that was NOT a charge but that it was the solution to slow LBJ down.

I'm pessimistic for this series, because the Wiz are probably the last team we should have matched up against in the 1st round...we simply can't get it done agaionst them for some reason?! I think we could even have a better shot against Detroit than against them!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Yea Caron is a scrub, the same scrub along with Jeffries who took LeBron out of this game...
> 
> also....
> 
> I hope you all realize that LeBron stole that little pre-game ritual from KG, among others, who were doing that long before the LeBron was in the league...


So I guess players cant dunk or wear leg tights because players in the past have done that before as well?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> haha that was awesome...hopefully it adds something to this series, these teams can make a little rivalry if it gets a little more heated...
> 
> The Cavs went nuts on Saturday, so I don't feel wrong for the Wiz celebrating on the Cavs floor...


The Cavs went nutz on saturday? And by "nutz" you mean beat them up and down the floor won the game and walked off the floor like respectful players?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Yea Caron is a scrub, the same scrub along with Jeffries who took LeBron out of this game...
> 
> also...


The same scrub that has been on 3 different teams and both of those players allowed Lebron to get a triple double in his first playoff game.

If you were too post in our thread throughout the game, this would come as not a big deal coming in and posting. But too note, you didnt post when we won game one, not once, but when the Cavaliers game started to slip away, you come creeping back into the forum. Just something I noticed.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/26/2006 | Articles*












> *Cavs turn over advantage*
> *James struggles, Wizards get even in series*
> 
> Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The Cavaliers were hoping for a Game 1 carryover Tuesday night. Instead, they got a hangover.
> 
> As was expected, the Washington Wizards ratcheted up their intensity in an effort to even the series in Game 2. What was not expected was the Cavs' inability to match it, especially their superstar.
> 
> The Wizards' leaders came with renewed vigor, and LeBron James played one of his worst games of the season as the Wizards beat the Cavs 89-84 to tie the series at 1-1.
> 
> In one swoop, the Wizards grasped the homecourt advantage. Now the series is really on, and the Cavs will have to win one at the Verizon Center if they want to advance.
> 
> After the Wizards' trio of scorers -- Gilbert Arenas, Antawn Jamison, and Caron Butler -- were off their game in the series opener, going just 15-of-47, they all came ready Tuesday. Arenas scored 30 points, Butler and Jamison both had 21.
> 
> On this night, the Cavs were the ones looking clumsy and sluggish. After an initial early burst that saw the Cavs jump out to a 15-point first-quarter lead, the Wizards were the aggressors and the executors. Considering the Cavs' recent play, having won 12 in a row at home and 15 of 18 while being dominant in the fourth quarters, it was surprising.
> 
> Look no further than James to get the explanation. After owning Game 1 with his smooth decision-making and cool attitude, James was wild and confused. Instead of double-teaming him constantly, the Wizards played him straight up and looked to keep bodies in his usual passing lanes. Usually very adaptive, James struggled to make the right decisions and deliver passes on time and on target.
> 
> He constantly turned the ball over, 10 times in all, which tied a career high and was his most this season. The Cavs had 17 turnovers in all, leading to 26 Wizards points.
> 
> When the Wizards' big three are scoring, it usually means they are forcing turnovers.
> 
> “We withstood their run early and the energy in the building,'' Wizards coach Eddie Jordan said. “We made LeBron beat us one-on-one and tried to take care of the other four guys.''
> 
> The Cavs might have been able to survive those miscues as they have with James' runs of turnovers for three years had he been more effective at the offensive end. Jared Jefferies did a good job making James work to get position, twice drawing charges. Butler and the other Wizards were also very physical with him, pounding him whenever he got near the hoop.
> 
> Yet James missed a handful of what are usually routine layups for him and even, gulp, an open-floor two-handed dunk. He did find a way to get 26 points, but he was just 7-of-25 from the floor.
> 
> “They did a great job of not letting me get up to the rim,'' James said. “They were very physical.''
> 
> James' supporting cast was mostly absent as well. Larry Hughes had 16 points, but it took him 16 shots. Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Donyell Marshall and Flip Murray, a trio that combined for 39 points in the opener, collectively were a miserable 5-of-24 for just 14 points in Game 2.
> 
> Only Drew Gooden raised his level of play and kept the Cavs in the game for the most part. He scored 24 points on 11-of-12 shooting and had 16 rebounds. Despite Gooden's sharpshooting, the Cavs shot just 36 percent.
> 
> Still, the Cavs were behind by just three and had the ball with 18 seconds to play. Appropriately on this night, Anderson Varejao turned it over.
> 
> “It is going to be a dogfight now,'' James said. “No series is won in two games.''





> *Rooting for the home team*
> *Fans at The Q finally have a team they can -- and do -- cheer for*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* LeBron James recalls coming to Quicken Loans Arena as a high school student and cheering for star players opposing the Cavaliers.
> 
> He wasn't alone. When Kobe Bryant hit town as a member of the Los Angeles Lakers or Allen Iverson arrived with the Philadelphia 76ers, the Cavs needed an early lead just to take the crowd out of games.
> 
> As a St. Vincent-St. Mary senior in the 2002-03 season, James played before as many sellouts (two) in the arena as the Cavs. ``More people were clapping for the opponent than the home team,'' James said of the Cavs' games.
> 
> Those days are gone. It has taken more than a decade, but the Cavs finally have established a legitimate home-court advantage. Unfortunately for a sellout crowd of 20,562 fans Tuesday night, the Cavaliers fell to the Washington Wizards 89-84 at The Q.
> 
> The Cavs had a 12-game home winning streak snapped. The series is tied at 1-1 and shifts to Washington for the next two games, beginning Friday night.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas led the Wizards with 30 points. James had 26 points for the Cavaliers. The series will return to Cleveland next Wednesday night; another sellout crowd is expected.
> 
> “The difference here is amazing,'' Cavaliers guard Ira Newble said. “I used to come in here and there would be, like, 1,000 people in the stands. It was depressing. It was like a (recreational) league game. The crowd Saturday (for Game 1) was unbelievable. It had the same atmosphere you find in Detroit for Pistons playoff games.''
> 
> It was no different Tuesday.
> 
> Despite the gloomy conditions, the Gateway Plaza hummed with excitement and possibility. The Indians were hosting the Boston Red Sox across the street in a game that drew 18,438 fans. City streets were choked with traffic. The only major accidents were fictional. Camera crews are in town filming scenes for _Spider-Man 3_.
> 
> “It's a pretty exciting time around here right now,'' said Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry, whose team had the NBA's fourth-best home record (31-10) in the regular season.
> 
> Ferry played on what was the most recent Cavs team to reach the playoffs -- 1997-98. He has marveled at the region's support of this team down the stretch and into the playoffs. The Cavs have sold out their last four games and 19 overall. The season's average attendance (19,327) is the second highest since the arena opened in 1994.
> “The fans had a lot stored up, and they let it go,'' Ferry said. “The place was ready to explode'' Saturday.
> 
> It was that way again in the first quarter Tuesday night as the hosts raced to a 15-point lead. It looked for a while as if the Cavs and their fans would enjoy another relatively stress-free game. The Wizards never seriously threatened in Game 1.
> 
> Cavs fans, however, were re-acquainted with the emotional ebb and flow of postseason basketball. They cheered a thunderous third-quarter alley-oop dunk by James only to groan later over a rare botched dunk from him.
> 
> The Wizards played with a greater sense of urgency. They gradually took control of the game in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Few in the sellout crowd left even as the Wizards built their lead to eight points. The loyalty looked as if it might be rewarded as the Cavaliers cut the lead to 87-84 with less than a minute left.
> 
> But the Wizards were able to hold off the late rally.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> Compared to Lebron Caron is just the dude the Lakers traded for Kwame Brown. Game 1 illistrated the diffrence. Bron put Caron on the highlight reels. He can talk garbage, but even the worst game of Lebron's career is better than Caron's normal game. Lebron played like **** today and he still got numbers.
> 
> Caron likes to pretend he's a tough guy, but when he tried to foul bron in game 1, Lebron carried him into the basket.


Just making that a double post! Well put! ... Also when Lebron went coast to coast with an And1 on Caron tonight. 

I guess I would get my panties in a bunch too if I stopped on best players in the league today, just once.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> 1. What did Caron do to take Lebron out of the game? I saw Jefferies doing work, but Caron, no.
> 2. Um...who cares if Lebron's ritual is original or not. I didn't know anyone was saying it was. The issue is that the Wizards are annoying as **** and the Cavs need to step up and put them back in their place. Cavs and Lebron need to know that the Wizards don't respect them, and blatantly disrespected them on their home floor. Game 3 needs to be a pride check.


Well said.


----------



## f22egl

futuristxen said:


> *Compared to Lebron Caron is just the dude the Lakers traded for Kwame Brown.* Game 1 illistrated the diffrence. Bron put Caron on the highlight reels. He can talk garbage, but even the worst game of Lebron's career is better than Caron's normal game. Lebron played like **** today and he still got numbers.
> 
> Caron likes to pretend he's a tough guy, but when he tried to foul bron in game 1, Lebron carried him into the basket.



So Elton Brand is a bum too because he got traded for Tyson Chandler? What about Jason Kidd, who was traded for Stephon Marbury? Obviously Lebron is Lebron, but without Caron, the Wizards would have gotten blown out in the 1st quarter. IMO, the trash talking makes the series more intersting.


----------



## -33-

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> So I guess players cant dunk or wear leg tights because players in the past have done that before as well?


great comparison...I hope it didn't take you long to come up with that one b/c it makes no sense at all...



futuristxen said:


> Caron likes to pretend he's a tough guy, but when he tried to foul bron in game 1, Lebron carried him into the basket.


I don't know why "Caron isn't tough", but if he isn't, then LeBron definitely isn't either. LeBron gets hit hard a few times and he's complaining to the refs all game....Welcome to the Playoffs young man! No easy buckets!



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The Cavs went nutz on saturday? And by "nutz" you mean beat them up and down the floor won the game and walked off the floor like respectful players?


Yes they were completely respectful, b/c LeBron did the EXACT SAME THING that Caron did following the game. Gooden launched the ball down court, and you are jumped up and down like you won the title. Short term memory or complete homer?



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The same scrub that has been on 3 different teams and both of those players allowed Lebron to get a triple double in his first playoff game.
> 
> If you were too post in our thread throughout the game, this would come as not a big deal coming in and posting. But too note, you didnt post when we won game one, not once, but when the Cavaliers game started to slip away, you come creeping back into the forum. Just something I noticed.


This "scrub" is making Wizards fan think, who is Larry Hughes? But I guess we all can't be LeBron James type superstars. Caron isn't a superstar, but he's without a doubt a young star in this league. I guess he doesn't have the "name" so you don't recognize him as a star, but ask any Wizards fan, he's not far behind "big name" Larry Hughes. Cavs fans should know very well that "big names" don't equal results, *cough* Damon Jones Donyell Marshall............................. 

And BTW, you didn't post once during the game. And you didn't post after the game til this morning, so, I'll post when I post, I don't see the problem with what I'm saying when it's an observation from the game.



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Just making that a double post! Well put! ... Also when Lebron went coast to coast with an And1 on Caron tonight.
> 
> I guess I would get my panties in a bunch too if I stopped on best players in the league today, just once.


Caron has been a great defender since he came into the league, so I wouldn't ask like this is a once in a lifetime thing. 

But, speaking of getting panties in a bunch, You all lost 1 game, and you're panicking like it's the end of the series, maybe you all forgot about the playoffs but it's a LONG 7 game series, if you expected to sweep, you're crazy. But some of you need to relax (*cough*) and realize theres plenty of basketball to be play instead of making a huge deal out of 1 loss......


----------



## TucsonClip

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> So I guess players cant dunk or wear leg tights because players in the past have done that before as well?


I just think its funny people are getting pissed off at the Wizards making fun of LeBron for copying off of someone else. This isnt a thing where someone has the same shoes, tights, or even style. They made fun of him and I dont see anything wrong with it, it adds more incentive to the next game and I like that.

Guys talk **** all the time in the NBA, but God help us if its about LeBron.


----------



## TucsonClip

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The same scrub that has been on 3 different teams and both of those players allowed Lebron to get a triple double in his first playoff game.
> 
> If you were too post in our thread throughout the game, this would come as not a big deal coming in and posting. But too note, you didnt post when we won game one, not once, but when the Cavaliers game started to slip away, you come creeping back into the forum. Just something I noticed.


The reason why I came into this thread, is because people started getting their panties in a bunch over some trash talk. You should WANT this, so LeBron comes out with a vengence or the Cavs come out with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

TucsonClip said:


> I just think its funny people are getting pissed off at the Wizards making fun of LeBron for copying off of someone else. This isnt a thing where someone has the same shoes, tights, or even style. They made fun of him and I dont see anything wrong with it, it adds more incentive to the next game and I like that.
> 
> Guys talk **** all the time in the NBA, but God help us if its about LeBron.


I am pretty sure if Kenyon Martin walked off the floor and mocked Brand this would be a topic or a late discussion on your board about Kenyon being disrespectful it would bring a rise out of the fans, and further more make them talk about it...

As post have stated before we hope this does set a fire under Lebron. 

And as for the powder thing there are plenty of things that players do that were done time and time again before they got here, this is one of them. It gets the crowd goin a bit before the game. And its something Lebron does, even if KG started it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> But, speaking of getting panties in a bunch, You all lost 1 game, and you're panicking like it's the end of the series, maybe you all forgot about the playoffs but it's a LONG 7 game series, if you expected to sweep, you're crazy. But some of you need to relax (*cough*) and realize theres plenty of basketball to be play instead of making a huge deal out of 1 loss......


Well after you sit at Frickers have about 6 pitchers of beer and watch the Cavaliers hand the game away and in the same minute watch Manny Ramirez take the game away from the Indians. Cleveland sports misery + alcohol = frustration....


----------



## TucsonClip

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I am pretty sure if Kenyon Martin walked off the floor and mocked Brand this would be a topic or a late discussion on your bored about Kenyon being disrespectful it would bring a rise out of the fans, and further more make them talk about it...
> 
> As post have stated before we hope this does set a fire under Lebron.
> 
> And as for the powder thing there are plenty of things that players do that were done time and time again before they got here, this is one of them. It gets the crowd goin a bit before the game. And its something Lebron does, even if KG started it.


It wouldnt make me call the Denver plays *******s and disrespectful. Emotions are running high in the playoffs, especialy playing on the road. 

Martin can do whatever he wants, because I know he isnt doing **** in the series and now he is suspended. 

Like I said im fine with guys talking game, as long as they can back it up. Arenas, Caron, Jamison, LeBron, Gooden, Z, thats fine. It pisses me off when guys like Haywood or Damon Jones talk ****, because they are ****.


----------



## Morongk22

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well after you sit at Frickers have about 6 pitchers of beer and watch the Cavaliers hand the game away and in the same minute watch Manny Ramirez take the game away from the Indians. Cleveland sports misery + alcohol = frustration....


Haha, what a true statement, thats why i wasnt as pissed as you last night...I only had 3 beers, repped.


----------



## RoyWilliams

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Cleveland sports misery + alcohol = frustration....


Thats the exact opposite of what it does for me. :banana:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

RoyWilliams said:


> Thats the exact opposite of what it does for me. :banana:


You dont have any teams to drink your misery away...


----------



## RoyWilliams

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You dont have any teams to drink your misery away...


Cleveland more then makes up for it.


----------

